# H brace wire, 12.5 gauge right?



## Maxpower

Woven wire fence, wood H braces at the ends. I'm supposed to use 12.5 gauge wire on the diagonal right? I seem to only be able to find that gauge in rolls of 2000' or more. Anything less than that and all I can find is 14 gauge.


----------



## IHCman

Pretty sure the stuff I use is 9 guage. I buy it in 10lb rolls, not sure how many feet it is but it'll do quite a few braces. I think there is either a 50lb or 100 lb roll also. We used that when I worked for a guy that custom fenced. I prefer the 10lb rolls as they're easier to work with.

You can buy it at the redbrand store if you can't find it local.

https://redbrandstore.com/collections/smooth-wire


----------



## IHCman

Some people use 12.5 guage barb wire for braces too. single wrap or double wrap. It works but it's not as nice to work with as smooth wire.


----------



## MrLuggs

I use 12.5 on my high tensile h-braces


----------



## hillside hay

I use three wraps of 12.5 ga. Twist it up and it's good


----------



## BWfarms

I use the same 12.5 gauge high tensile for my braces as I do for my electric fences. I weave it so it makes an '8' and then attach the 2 ends together with a strainer. I put the strainer on the side away from the fence wire. I do this for all fence types (electric, barb, or woven). If there is ever slack, all I have to do is ratchet it snug. No pipes for cows to knock out and it just looks better.

I have every wire style on hand and a full complement of dispensers. Doesn't hurt to have a roll of high tensile on hand, you never know when you need a quick hot wire.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Nice looking fence, grass and cattle BWfarms!

We use I think 10 or 11 gauge "brace wire". Not sure how many feet but it does several braces per roll. It's pretty stiff but not like the 12.5 high tensile. We make two loops for each brace, pull all the slack out, then twist it together until you get the tension you want. I've seen plenty done just like above with the high tensile and ratchets too.


----------



## Maxpower

Okay, using the search term "brace wire" it looks like tractor supply does carry that. I'll go take another look.

And I agree, BWfarms has a great looking setup.


----------



## azmike

Just keep a roll of 12 1/2 barbless wire on your fence rig. Use it for lots of chores!


----------



## rjmoses

U use 9 Gauge wire.

Ralph


----------

